# K9 vest program helps dogs on the force - Kingston Reporter



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.wickedlocal.com/kingston/news/x1838796978&cid=0&ei=efkZSJ3XFIjuyASOj-3gCw&usg=AFrqEzcykS7tUzKMY1XSSRjrxO53y-rtZg"><b>K9</b> vest program helps dogs on the force</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Kingston Reporter, MA -</font> <nobr>11 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>The town’s newest office,r K-9 Oliver, who was sworn in Dec.18 and presented with a badge from the town of Kingston by Chief of Police Joseph Rebello, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

